# North East may be in for a storm coming up next week



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

They are talking about a possible big system brewing.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather...book&cm_cat=fb_article_rec&fb_ref=story_share


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope not...so much to do, so little time.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

Hope this don't come my way! I got a lot of crap to do before I'm ready to plow.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

YES there could be a storm next week, but I would urge caution, by time the storm happens it would be around mid November, and if it snows during the day I doubt it would accumulate, unless the low pressure is very intense, if it snows throughout the night, then game on.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

No, please no, I have so much to do before snow comes.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

honestly I believe our current weather, is far too progressive for a storm, but our weather pattern is headed in the right direction in the long term as we go into late November and December.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Let it Snow! Let it Snow!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

If it snows, hope it's gone in a few days. I have a few jobs lined up, and they're exterior work, so not looking forwards to kneeling in mushy snow...


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

truck,plow and salter are ready and i have 3 cleanups left which i plan on getting done this weekend.It's mother nature and as always we will deal with what she brings , the main thing is be safe out there.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I couldnt see it happening but who knows. What line of work are you in dog plow dodge?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

The older you get , snow is more of a hardship lmao

With that said I'm not ready either !!!!


----------



## Iawr (Sep 2, 2012)

Its a mad house over here, were still doing mason work ans clean ups. Going to be a long weekend digging out all the Sanders and prepping the 10 wheelers. Still need push plates for our 914g


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

90plow;1661859 said:


> I couldnt see it happening but who knows. What line of work are you in dog plow dodge?


I'm a HIC. Looking forwards to getting these jobs done so I can sit back and enjoy plowing snow without having to worry about someone's door or windows to be installed.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Last year!!*

One year ago tonight I arrived home after (driving in blinding wet snow) nearly 2 hours in my car, to my Sandy battered neighborhhod still without power only to be tasked with a plowable snow accumulating! Unreal to say the least, I ended up doing 12 out of my 20 bldgs!!! As I looked back on the anniversary (oct 29th) of Sandy I cant help but think about todays date? No power (14 days total) trees still down, no gas to be found, and a full night of plowing my accounts!!!! Having a couple of cold ones for sure tonight!!!


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

^def was a rough one. I had to bring my sister who lived in westchester county 20 gallons of gas from upstate ny. Ready here just waiting to put salter on dump truck, but all the plows are ready to go


----------



## rbyrnesjr (Dec 28, 2010)

We will probably see snow just because we are not ready and there is still work that needs to be done.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

currently watching a system which may bring major snow over the eastern half of the nation. The 00Z Euro has a all out massive snowstorm (above) with areas receiving a good 12″+ of Snow From Richmond, to DC, To Phily, to NYC -


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^ he is our MN weather expert. Book it!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

unit28;1662249 said:


> currently watching a system which may bring major snow over the eastern half of the nation. The 00Z Euro has a all out massive snowstorm (above) with areas receiving a good 12″+ of Snow From Richmond, to DC, To Phily, to NYC -


When? ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wilnip;1663624 said:


> When? ?


Right now, didn't you hear?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1663878 said:


> Right now, didn't you hear?


Crap! I better get off thus darn website then!

We did have the first plowable event today. All business got done. No residentials though.


----------

